# Emotiva Waives Canadian Shipping!!



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

In Just Yesterday:

Emotiva Audio Corporation, the company that continually proves high-performance audio doesn’t have be high-priced, today announced that, for the first time in its 14 year history, Emotiva products will be shipped to customers in Canada free of shipping charges.

“Our friends north of the border are painfully aware that ordering products from U.S.-based businesses typically requires a shipping charge that adds a significant chunk of change to the final purchase price,” said Dan Laufman, President and Founder, Emotiva Audio Corp. “Thanks to greater manufacturing and fulfillment efficiencies, especially our ability to manufacture many of our products at our facility in Tennessee, we can now bypass shipping fees for our Canadian customers just as we do for our friends in the states.”

In addition to removing shipping charges, the company offers service to customers living in Canada, for in- and out-of-warranty Emotiva-brand products.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That's great news for us! It takes away a lot of hassle shipping to the border and picking up or re-shipping, and the warranty service is huge too. Bravo, Emotiva! You just went back on my radar. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

Owen Bartley said:


> That's great news for us! It takes away a lot of hassle shipping to the border and picking up or re-shipping, and the warranty service is huge too. Bravo, Emotiva! You just went back on my radar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


A+


----------



## JosePerry (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks for the news!


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

thank you for information





Kodi nox


----------



## Rohit Kumar (Feb 4, 2021)

Owen Bartley said:


> That's great news for us! It takes away a lot of hassle shipping to the border and picking up or re-shipping, and the warranty service is huge too. Bravo, Emotiva! You just went back on my radar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for this news its really a great news and its very helpful also for some people including me. Thank you again.


Buy Noxitril


----------



## Rohit Kumar (Feb 4, 2021)

The process of weight loss can be stressful and mind-straining. It can lead to fatigue, anxiety, restlessness, and depression. When losing weight using PhenQ, brain function is improved, leading to improved mental health. By finding a solution to a disturbing health challenge, many people are able to rest easy and have peace of mind. 

Buy PhenQ


----------

